# Can't set refresh rate to 120hz



## gopnop (Apr 3, 2013)

I just bought a new Alienware Monitor and when I go to the Nvidia control panel to change the refresh rate to 120hz the screen becomes extremely pixelated, It can't be the DVI cable since the last person who used it was able to use 120hz on the same monitor.

My Graphics card is a Nvidia 295 and resolution at 1920x1080

Help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 3, 2013)

Does the alienware monitor support 120Hz in the first place? You didnt list the model so I have no clue... silly question, but one worth asking.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 3, 2013)

I would still double check to make sure it is in fact a dual link dvi cable, check it on another 120hz/3d capable monitor to see if you can reproduce the same symptoms. 

Also make sure you are plugging the dvi cable into the proper dvi port on your graphics card. Not all of the ports will support 120hz.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 3, 2013)

Edit: Sorry for the double post. Sent fron my phone in a spotty network area.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2013)

120hz monitor, on a gtx 295? Correct me if I'm wrong, but 1080p @ 120hz on that just isnt gonna work xD
Make sure you have up to date drivers, and check the model of the DVI cable, there are many types. Also make sure that monitor is 120hz and not just interpolation. I havent trusted alienware for a while with their descriptions.
Give us DVI cable model, gpu driver version, and monitor model.


----------



## gopnop (Apr 4, 2013)

Gah im an idiot haha, turns out I was using a single link -_-


----------

